#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  backing up outlook calendar?

## deb424

How can I back up my outlook calendar to a flash drive?

----------


## SandraY

I assume your purpose is to then load back into Outlook at another time or on another PC?   in that case with the Outlook Calendar active do file -> 'Save As' & save it as ICS format.

If your purcpose is to just have a easily readable backup, you can also save as Word or Excel format using a app called wincalendar calendar maker for more info.
Sandra

----------

